# O'Connell Lucas Chelf in Buffalo



## kforton (Oct 26, 2005)

is anyone aware of this amazing trad shop in Buffalo, New York? I am amazed that it has survived since 1959 in what is an incredibly blue collar town. In Buffalo you don't have jacket requirements, you have a no sweatpants policy. Yet, in the Queen City there is an oasis of the hardest core trad clothing you have ever seen. Yes, they carry Hickey Freeman, Samuelsohn, Southwick, Alden, Gloverall, Robert Talbott, shetland sweaters, and 95% of their suits and jackets are 3BUDS models. In Buffalo! But the real goldmine is the thousands of pairs of vintage trad trousers. I mean corduroys emroidered in turtles and dogs, oxford cloth pants, poplins with patchwork sewn into them, And they look like they have been in the stacks since the 60s. It is absolutely amazing. They have a website, but it does not tout this stockpile of items. If you are ever in the Queen City, it is an absolute must see. And they take the time to fit you well. What a great spot!


----------



## Horace (Jan 7, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by kforton_
> 
> is anyone aware of this amazing trad shop in Buffalo, New York? I am amazed that it has survived since 1959 in what is an incredibly blue collar town. In Buffalo you don't have jacket requirements, you have a no sweatpants policy. Yet, in the Queen City there is an oasis of the hardest core trad clothing you have ever seen. Yes, they carry Hickey Freeman, Samuelsohn, Southwick, Alden, Gloverall, Robert Talbott, shetland sweaters, and 95% of their suits and jackets are 3BUDS models. In Buffalo! But the real goldmine is the thousands of pairs of vintage trad trousers. I mean corduroys emroidered in turtles and dogs, oxford cloth pants, poplins with patchwork sewn into them, And they look like they have been in the stacks since the 60s. It is absolutely amazing. They have a website, but it does not tout this stockpile of items. If you are ever in the Queen City, it is an absolute must see. And they take the time to fit you well. What a great spot!


Thanks for the update.

I knew about O'Connells and I knew they were one of the best places for the Harrington jacket but didn't know about the trad trou. I really must get a pair of patch work cord trousers. I wonder if they have any.

Will find out.


----------



## kforton (Oct 26, 2005)

I am almost certain that O'Connell's has patchwork cords if you have a waist uner 40. Unfortunately, I have not been south of 40 for a very long time. Like most shops, when they get above 44 they get very conservative in their wares. Big men are forced to choose the most conservative clothing (to the point of boring) unless they have things made. And I am finding that expensive as hell. In fact, I just got burned on some suits and am still pissed as hell. I just didn't do my homework very well. With this site I'll never make that mistake again.


----------



## Horace (Jan 7, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by kforton_
> 
> I am almost certain that O'Connell's has patchwork cords if you have a waist uner 40. Unfortunately, I have not been south of 40 for a very long time. Like most shops, when they get above 44 they get very conservative in their wares. Big men are forced to choose the most conservative clothing (to the point of boring) unless they have things made. And I am finding that expensive as hell. In fact, I just got burned on some suits and am still pissed as hell. I just didn't do my homework very well. With this site I'll never make that mistake again.


Excellent -- I'll be calling them for patchwork cords.

Where did you get burned on suits? What was the prob. exactly?


----------



## steedappeal (May 10, 2004)

O'Connells is a goldmine of items no one else stocks anymore. The owner, Bernie, is one of the Kings of Trad knowledge.

Our former J. Press manager, Jack Kennedy, went up there and came back in total shock: he could not believe the depth of inventory and sizes, including things like cadet shorts, etc..

A former colleague of mine used to own the Rochester equivilent of O'Connell's (the late, great Willocks) and was constantly amazed by what Bernie & family have in inventory.

Just be aware that since they never liquidate inventory, merchandise just rolls over year to year so just make sure what you bought is in pristine shape. There is no risk to ordering since Bernie is very accomodating with returns/exchanges. I have ordered for myself and been very happy. I just hope one day to visit the store (which is next to the University campus).


----------



## kforton (Oct 26, 2005)

Yes, the store is absolutely amazing. It's where I bought my first Brooks Brothers oxford. They used to have a special license to sell the Brooks shirts and ties back when they were worth selling. They don't sell any Brooks now. of course. As an earlier post says, they do not liquidate inventory at all. You can tell from the stacks of trousers in the store. They are laid out in stacks and stacks all over the store. The amount of inventory they have piled in the store is just amazing. I am certain that they have older goods laying around that store that haven't been made in over 20 years. When I was there this summer I picked up a pair of trousers and a nice sports coat. You have to see it to appreciate it. Just amazing.


----------



## kforton (Oct 26, 2005)

I got burned on suits at Rochester Big and Tall. I am big--a 54L. I finally decided to pony up the money for a decent suit. I have several 3BUDS suits, but I haven't been able to tow the line all the way because these suits are hard to find in big sizes. There was a MTM sale on Coppley suits at Rochester. I picked three suits, which was a real mistake. My older suits were wearing out and I was getting impatient, so I ordered three. The model I got turned out to be very Euro looking with wider lapels, darts, and 2 buttons. The worst thing is that it was supposed to be MTM, but the sales guy ordered them "custom stock." This turned out to be a big mistake. The shoulders of the suit must go past my natural shoulder by at least 3 inches. The shoulders slope well, so it isn't as noticeable, but when I asked them what they could do to fix the suits, both the manager and the sales guy just shrugged their shoulders and told me that they learned a lot from this experience. Learned a lot? You have to be ****ing kidding me?

What kills me is that I spent hours looking at fabrics. Six fabrics I wanted were out of stock. When I finally found the fabrics I could deal with, I didn't pay much attention to the model of the suit, thinking that any 2-button model would be basically the same as any other. These things are just so Euro. What a waste of money. None of my other clothes match this style and Rochester's answer to my unhappiness was a free tie. I took the tie and got the hell out of there before I punched myself in the face for being so stupid. I have been tempted to donate them to charity and just take the tax deduction. Ugh.


----------



## Horace (Jan 7, 2004)

I've just looked at their website -- very trad. I just missed the 15% off sale on Aldens special order. Alas. I'm in the market for a pair of the Indy boots and a pair of loafers.

They're USA khakis at $69 don't look bad.


I'll be doing some shopping here when I can.


----------



## kabert (Feb 6, 2004)

I'll be sure to check it out this coming January when I'll be up in Buffalo for a birthday bash. I've got a friend who lives in the Buffalo area who goes on and on about how great the quality of life is in and around Buffalo. Two of the Great Lakes; the Niagara River (which has salmon fishing second only to Alaska in the US); decent skiing nearby; dozen of lakes; apparently a pretty cosmopolitan social and cultural scene (theater, museums, galleries, etc.). Interestingly, he said Buffalo has on average fewer school-closed snow days each year than Atlanta, Georgia does. He also mentioned real estate prices -- in a nice, close-in suburb, about $400,000 for a large 4-bedroom house on 1-1/2 acres. Here in the DC area, that same house/property would be at least $1.5 million.


----------



## kforton (Oct 26, 2005)

Yes, Buffalo has an amazing quality of life. My wife and I may move there in the next couple years. We live in Boston now, and the price of real estate is depressing. We have a 1000 sq ft condo in an OK neighborhood of the city for over $300K. For $200K in a great neighborood within the actual City of Buffalo, we can have a 2500-3000 sq ft house with 4 beds and 2-1/2 baths. Nobody believes me, but it is true. And O'Connel's is there. The great thing is that Bernie's two sons are taking over the business from him, and they look to be in about their mid 30's. It is my favorite shop. Now if I can just lose 12 inches in my waist and get into some of these crazy vintage trad trousers they have . . . If you go, just leave yourself at least two hours to look at all the stock.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Just got this response from the store via e-mail...I asked about un-darted jackets and embroidered cords.

_We carry many embroidered trousers (I can give you an idea of stock levels if you provide your waist measurement). We also exclusively carry 3-button sack jackets - traditional. We'll see you soon.

Thank you,
Ethan A. Huber_

Looking forward to getting down there.

DD


----------



## kforton (Oct 26, 2005)

Doctor, I deal with Ethan all the time. He is a great guy. The operation is run by a father and two sons. Ethan is one of the sons. If you have a more normal waist than I do, you will shocked--I am not kidding--at some of the stock there. It has to be at least 20 years old, as they do not appear to thin out their stocks at all. Ask for things you do not see, as well, as they have stock squirrelled away in every corner of the building, which I am fairly certain they own. I shudder to think what I would own if I didn't have a 49/50 waist, but rather a 34 or something like that. and almost all of their jackets and suits are 3 button undarted sacks. It is just an amazing place. Just beware the return policy: no cash refunds, only exchanges and store credit. But they sell so much stuff that you'll always find something you like.

From where are you travelling, Doctor?


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Some great comments, kforton, you've really whet my appetite. My waist is a 36, so I should have no probs with pants. Ironically, being new to trad stuff, I likely won't appreciate the age of some of their stock, but I am looking forward to being educated!

I am from Canada (close to the border), which means I have to nail down the opinion of Canada Customs before crossing over to buy anything; I will call them tomorrow.

Kforton, presumably you're local to Buffalo?

DD


----------



## jacksprat (Jul 28, 2005)

O'Connells has a nice website too - www.oconnellsclothing.com - great quality stuff! They do have practically anything trad - I have called many times to get hard to find items. And the most important thing to me is they know their product inside out...no pun intended.


----------



## kforton (Oct 26, 2005)

DD:

I was born in Buffalo but live in Boston now. In a couple years I'll probably be moving back to Buffalo, however. The cost of housing and other things in Boston is just too outrageous to bear much longer. Another great thing about O'Connells is that not all of the fellas in there dress very strictly trad, so if you want to branch out a bit you can do it. It will still be very conservative, but maybe a little different. You'll see when you get there. They may be able to send the stuff through the mail and help you with the customs issues. Usually, customs is no trouble, but I don't think I've ever brought nice suits or clothes across the border before. You must update us when you go. You can send me a private email if you want.

Ken


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Ken, I will let you know how it goes. Maybe they'll let me take a few pics for the forum.

I'm waiting for a day without snow before hiking down. Every day I look out my window and all I see is a huge bank of clouds rolling eastwards down Lake Erie, dead on course for Buffalo...but then you lived there so you know all about snow!

DD


----------



## sunnisalafi (Feb 20, 2005)

Wow! I'm excited to check this place out. 
Buffalo is about 4 hours away from me (Northeast OH), making this the closest trad shop around (not counting Brooks).....

They just let their inventory roll over year after year? Are you serious?!

I'm there.


----------



## Horace (Jan 7, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by sunnisalafi_
> 
> Wow! I'm excited to check this place out.
> Buffalo is about 4 hours away from me (Northeast OH), making this the closest trad shop around (not counting Brooks).....
> ...


When you go, please take pics for us!


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

O'Connell's has their winter sale on now, for fall/winter clothing collection, from January 12th to 25th.

DD


----------



## n/a (Sep 4, 2002)

This place sounds a lot like Eljo's. I kinda-sorta wish they showed more on their website. Or maybe offered a catalog. Then again, it's probably good that not everybody is going the Ben Silver (marketing) route. I may call them later today. Cheers, Harris


----------



## sweetbooness (Feb 26, 2004)

A great institution indeed. It reminds me of the old Young Men's Shop in Charlottesville.

Hint: Get the Troy Guild shirts while you can.


----------



## jmorgan32 (Apr 30, 2005)

The khakis are GREAT! I got a pair, and found out they are made by Berle.) ie a version of the Berle/Charleston. In my humble opinion, every bit as good as Bills Khakis. I have both. 
All the best, 
Joe



> quote:_Originally posted by Horace_
> 
> I've just looked at their website -- very trad. I just missed the 15% off sale on Aldens special order. Alas. I'm in the market for a pair of the Indy boots and a pair of loafers.
> 
> ...


----------



## jmorgan32 (Apr 30, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by sunnisalafi_
> 
> Wow! I'm excited to check this place out.
> Buffalo is about 4 hours away from me (Northeast OH), making this the closest trad shop around (not counting Brooks).....
> ...


You have a small, but nice, trad shop in Mansfield. (i think it is Nash Bros. but i could be wrong) You also have a GREAT trad shop in Cincy.......Hunt Club.....they have a website. Very very good store. they will do your alterations in 24 hrs. if you are in town visiting. 
All the best, 
Joe


----------



## kforton (Oct 26, 2005)

I'll sing the praises of O'Connell's again. They tracked down some belt straps for me that met my specs. It took a couple weeks, but they did it. Ethan has sent me numerous pictures of products by email for my perusal. And they are nicer than the average trad shop. They even deal with my "frugality" well. I'm still waiting for photos from kabert and Doctor Damage.


----------



## tsherry (Dec 30, 2005)

I'll have to chime in on the service here. I had ordered a Harrington (G-9) jacket from Ben Silver that had back ordered twice. Canceled and called O'Connell's and Ethan sent one off to me from stock the same day. About 100 bucks cheaper as I recall. The kind of service that makes you want to do business with them.


----------



## winn (Dec 31, 2005)

"Shuffling off to Buffalo..."

I have now read enough to make me want to take a road trip to O'Connell's sometime.

The idea of lack of turnover or liquidation seems so trad. "We can't throw this out. Some one might want to purchase it someday. It is still good...." 

Then, I can go to the Anchor Bar, the home of the Buffalo Wing, and grab a pint of a local ale. Maybe even have a "beef on weck"


(Dang! I was going to keep ale out another post. Failed again.)

Cheers,

Winn


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

At some point we might have enough warm bodies to make this a minor AAAC event.

Those headed to Buffalo should try to include a tour of the Darwin Martin house, one of Frank Lloyd Wright's greatest designs (currently being renovated back to original spec.).

DD


----------



## kforton (Oct 26, 2005)

I'll be in town the weekend of July 1 for a class reunion. Maybe we could all meet up then. I think that trad in Western New York is slightly different than on the Upper East Side and the Gold Coast. The fellas in O'Connell's actually don't stick 100% to the uniform. Also, their private sale just began today.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

So I made it to Oâ€™Connellâ€™s today. The store was easy to find and looks the part from outside, with signs for Barbour, and other names. The store name is in old lettering and the whole exterior looks like a posh English store for high-end outdoor goods. Parking was no problem. Walking inside, unbuttoning my trenchcoat, I started to chuckle to myself when I glanced around at the piles of pants, rows of sport coats, and massive collection of fabric belts.

To start with, a quick general description: About 3000 SF, the place is small but has a hell of a lot of stuff packed in. The walls are double-height racks of jackets and suits, segregated by sizes: i.e. â€œthis wall is 44â€, etc. Tables in the middle of the rooms are all pants, which are piled up to chest height (no joking, and Iâ€™m 6â€™1â€) in a variety of precarious piles, 50-60 pairs deep. Belts are in one section and there are so many that itâ€™s hard to get them out (but you will find what you want in your size). There are two cash checkouts, the front one has to be wiggled in behind to operate â€“ basically they give all the floor space to goods.

What were my goals? To buy 1 pair of Bills, 1 pair of Oâ€™Connell house special khakis, and 3 surcingle belts. Before going I had already ruled out a sack blazer, since recent auto repairs have taken a hit on finances and until I can bill out for work I need to go easy.

The salesman â€“ who turned out to be Ethan â€“ greeted me and asked to help. I first asked him about shipping to Canada, but I wonâ€™t get into that here since it only affects me. But he has no problems with shipping anywhere. He also noted that they donâ€™t stock anything which is not â€œmade in the USAâ€. That is good.

First I asked for a pair of Bills, and Ethan started to dig through a massive pile of pants for what I needed. He knew exactly what he was looking for and seemed to know the piles, despite the total lack of discernable organization. Near the bottom he found my size (36) and colour and I tried them on. Superb pants, and discussion with him I went for a size larger (37) which fits perfectly â€“ these are the ones I bought ($95).

Next I asked for a pair of embroidered cords, which meant another pile. He dug through and halfway through the pile decided he needed to shift things around so it didnâ€™t collapse (which he did with my help). I asked for a tan colour with dogs, but itâ€™s end of season and they didnâ€™t have that so he showed me some other combinations, and with a smile pulled out a red & black pair of â€œfunâ€ pants, i.e. the huge panels of colour. Not sure why he did that, but perhaps he reads minds since I had wondered about just that sort of thing but hadnâ€™t mentioned it to him. I was tempted but declined. I tried on a size 36 in a red-with-ducks pair, and Ethan decided to try for a size 38 since the cords shrink more than Bills, but sadly end of season and they didnâ€™t have that colour combo in the larger size. He said theyâ€™d have more in August for the fall, but it depended greatly on if they could find embroidered cloth, which he said was getting harder all the time.

So next I asked about Oâ€™Connellâ€™s special khakis, which they have in Breton Reds (see website). After a few sizes, I went with a size 38. These pants are excellent and appear to be just as quality as Bills, but are cut more snugly around all my â€œsoftâ€ bits â€“ the waist is the same. Notably the price is lower, so after I wash and hem them they may be a nice substitute for Bills. The Reds I bought ($69.95) were pre-faded to the nice pink/salmon colour, which is just as well since the full red colour would have to be washed separately probably forever. It is worth noting that they stock unfinished trousers only.

Next I asked about belts and Ethan basically showed my the racks with the size 38 belts and then wandered off, leaving me to dig through myself (which was just fine). I chose 3 surcingle belts and they fit fine. The ones are bought are: red, yellow, and tan with navy blue overstripe ($29.95 each).

With basically everything I planned to buy bought, I asked Ethan to show me some 3-button un-darted blazers and he responded â€œwe only have un-dated jackets hereâ€. He showed me two: a â€œyear-roundâ€ blazer (besom pockets) and a â€œwinterâ€ blazer with patch pockets. The heavier blazer had some shaping, no darts, rather like BBâ€™s 290M model and I didnâ€™t like it much. The lighter one was $325 and the heavier $390 (I think...working from memory here). However, the first blazer fit me perfectly and frankly I cannot understand how people complain and moan so much about sacks since I looked much better than I do in darted jackets. So from now on: un-darted only.

For info, I asked Ethan about un-darted suits and he showed be a rack with many 2 and 3 piece sack suits. The 2 piece suits start around $390 and a vest adds $70 (again working from memory). So in the future thatâ€™s covered too.

They also stock a range of button down shirts, but I didnâ€™t get into that. In fact, much of the goods in the store have the Oâ€™Connellâ€™s label and Ethan said they do a lot of business with Samuelsohnâ€™s in Montreal, although I suspect that was a nod to my country of residence. Everything in the store is domestic to either US or Canada, but much is made to their specs. Their stock of tweed jackets is enormous and I saw several I would be happy with (which is rare for me in a menâ€™s clothing store), and the variety of pants is astounding, including all colours, cloths, plus madras and seersucker.

Anyway, Ethan seemed to be just warming up, but I had to beg off, pay for the goods, and hit the road.

Overall, I was extremely impressed by the customer service and the range of goods. I will certainly be doing all my shopping here for the next few years (hereâ€™s hoping the Can. dollar stays strong, although I am not optimistic). Ethan and his brother seem keen to satisfy and are supremely confident in their range of goods. No wonder that others on the forum have had happy experiences with them. Although I have never been in a â€œtradâ€ store, I imagine this is exactly what they should be. And I expect that a personal relationship could easily be made with these fellows and that future purchases would be simple and fuss-free. And best of all I expect that one could be totally confident in getting the best quality at their store.

So, a very happy
DD.

PS: Sadly no photos, but the store is well lit so next time I might try to borrow a digital camera, although SunniSalafi might get there first. By the way, SunniS, when you are heading home from Toronto this spring, DO NOT MISS THIS STORE.


----------



## n/a (Sep 4, 2002)

"For info, I asked Ethan about un-darted suits and he showed be a rack with many 2 and 3 piece sack suits. The 2 piece suits start around $390 and a vest adds $70 (again working from memory). So in the future thatâ€™s covered too."


$390? Vested for $460? You gotta be kidding. Amazing.

-Harris


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Harris_
> 
> "For info, I asked Ethan about un-darted suits and he showed be a rack with many 2 and 3 piece sack suits. The 2 piece suits start around $390 and a vest adds $70 (again working from memory). So in the future thatâ€™s covered too."
> 
> ...


Er...are those good prices? Of course I could be totally wrong, will have to telephone back sometime and confirm.

DD


----------



## n/a (Sep 4, 2002)

They're very good prices indeed.


----------



## n/a (Sep 4, 2002)

Okay, I was so intrigued by the possibility of a $400 H. Freeman sack suit that I called O' Connell's. I asked about two dozen questions, and the gent on the other end of the line was able (impressively!) to provide good answers. The good news is that this sounds like the real deal: an old-school trad house not unlike Eljo's or the now deceased Max's Men's Shop. The bad news: the suits begin around $500, and the average price is around $600-$700. Not terribly high, but still, it's not the much-hoped-for $400 entry level. 

Cheers,
Harris


----------



## n/a (Sep 4, 2002)

By the way...the fact that a shop of this sort can survive and even thrive in Buffalo says a lot about Buffalo--good, I mean. Interesting.

-Harris


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Harris_
> 
> Okay, I was so intrigued by the possibility of a $400 H. Freeman sack suit that I called O' Connell's. I asked about two dozen questions, and the gent on the other end of the line was able (impressively!) to provide good answers. The good news is that this sounds like the real deal: an old-school trad house not unlike Eljo's or the now deceased Max's Men's Shop. The bad news: the suits begin around $500, and the average price is around $600-$700. Not terribly high, but still, it's not the much-hoped-for $400 entry level.
> 
> ...


Ooops, I guess my memory is now officially unreliable. Those prices I wrote down later must have been wishful thinking!

DD


----------



## jacksprat (Jul 28, 2005)

They have a few pictures on their website - it's on their 'About Us' page, you then have to scroll to the bottom.

www.oconnellsclothing.com

Dr.D - Did you know they have a 2nd and 3rd floor?


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by jacksprat_
> 
> They have a few pictures on their website - it's on their 'About Us' page, you then have to scroll to the bottom.
> 
> Dr.D - Did you know they have a 2nd and 3rd floor?


I saw stairs, but everything I wanted was on the ground floor, so I didn't explore. That must be where the Barbour stuff and those Harrington jackets are kept. Next time. By the way, the photos studiously avoid picturing the piles and piles of pants.

Right now I'm trying to run the numbers to determine which is cheapest for me, as a Canadian: (1) drive over, buy, and return; (2) ship to me by UPS; (3) ship to me by US Postal Service; or (4) drive over naked and return home fully dressed claiming "I've had these clothes for years". The first means being charged taxes by Canada Customs on incoming stuff ON TOP OF NY STATE TAXES, i.e. I paid 15% Canadian tax calculated not on the subtotal, but on the subtotal plus 8.75% NY state tax. The second and third options require research, but UPS has priced themselves out of my business, based on preliminary calculations, and Ethan said "we've never used USPS" in a tone which suggested he didn't want to start. So far the fourth option is the cheapest.

One important thing to understand: the border 'people' are total swine, on both sides; they take rudeness to new levels; decline in civility indeed.

DD


----------



## rws (May 30, 2004)

Thanks for the detailled report, DD -- and for the hearty chuckle you gave me upon reading your assessment of the taxing border crossing!


----------



## kforton (Oct 26, 2005)

Doctor D,

I am infinitely pleased that you had such a great experience at O'Connell's. Ethan is my man too. He is young but knows his stuff for sure. His brother also knows his stuff but is more foppish: braces, pleats, etc. You can thank their dad for keeping that shop going. 

To understand how it thrives in Buffalo in 2006 you have to understand that Buffalo was once a powerful shipping and industrial center, the 4th largest city in the USA. People from Buffalo--like me--are fiercely loyal to the place, even if they have to leave for a time to see the rest of the world. Plus, some of the rich families from those glory days are still in Buffalo living not too far down Main Street and Delaware Avenue from the shop.

I live in Boston now and hav easy access to Press and Andover Shop, not to mention several BBs. I enjoy my experience so much more at O'Connell's. Press carries none of my sizes and will make no effort to find them for me. Andover Shop is just too expensive for me. I paid $1000 for one suit but will probably never do it again. BB I mostly don't like anymore except the ties.

I call Ethan often with questions, etc. I was interested in a topcoat, and he photographed several for me and emailed me the photos so that I could see them for myself. Thier customer service is almost more than you can ask for. And, most importantly to me, he calls all over the place trying to source goods for me in my size. I hope not to remain a 54 for long, but while I am he is always helpful to me.

Over the years, I have purchased about a half dozen shirts, several ties (including a "Buffalo Wings" Vineyard Vines designed exclusively for O'Connell's), svereal pairs of chinos, a nice pair of gray wool trousers, about a half dozen McGeorge shetlands, a nice sport coat, watch bands, socks, and more than a half dozen new old stock Brooks Brothers oxfords that they sold into the 90s. When Brooks had no mall shops, O'Connell's was an exclusive agent for them in Buffalo. When I bought them, Bernie (Ethan's dad and the founder) told me to ignore their own label oxfords and get the BB. And most recently, I needed 1-inch alligator embossed calf straps for a belt buckle my wife bought me. Ethan called around and found me exsactly what I was looking for when some other well-known shops in Boston just stared blankly at me and told me such a thing was not available anywhere.

I've blabbed long enough. It's a place to get solid trad clothing, nothing Paul Stuart fancyish, but the stuff will last and you'll look like a man and not some pseudo-Euro weenie.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Another satisfying visit to O'Connell's today. Picked up a sack blazer with besom pockets ($325), another pair of their house khakis ($69.95), one pair of gray wool pants ($145), and two grosgrain belts ($25 each). The usual great service, etc.

John said they have about 80% of their summer stuff in, with lots of seersucker and patch madras. I will have to wait until the coffers refill before indulging in some summer stuff.

DocD


----------



## longwing (Mar 28, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Doctor Damage_
> 
> Another satisfying visit to O'Connell's today. Picked up a sack blazer with besom pockets ($325), another pair of their house khakis ($69.95), one pair of gray wool pants ($145), and two grosgrain belts ($25 each). The usual great service, etc.
> 
> ...


Just got a package from O'Connell's this week containing my new blue Baracuta. Great service. Bernie was very helpful. Shipping was prompt and reasonable. I would have ordered more except that I will be in the vicinity of a J. Press very soon. I will be calling them again.


----------



## Harris (Jan 30, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by Doctor Damage_
> 
> Another satisfying visit to O'Connell's today. Picked up a sack blazer with besom pockets ($325), another pair of their house khakis ($69.95), one pair of gray wool pants ($145), and two grosgrain belts ($25 each). The usual great service, etc.
> 
> ...


Do they stock patch pocket blazers?


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Harris_
> 
> Do they stock patch pocket blazers?


Didn't ask. That will be my next purchase, most likely. The blazer I bought is their 'house' blazer, but they have stuff ranging up to $390 for a flannel winter-weight blazer (looked just like a BB, i.e. two patch pockets and some waist suppression). For the moment, price _is_ a consideration for me so I went with their basic work-horse blazer.

I was impressed by their seersucker, poplin, and especially patch madras pants (the latter was nicely restrained in choice of colours, not garish at all).

DocD


----------



## jmorgan32 (Apr 30, 2005)

maybe i am really tired or missing something, but i have wondered for a long time what or who is lucas chelf? i have seen this post, ordered belts etc from them, but am still bewildered with the "lucas chelf" part of the post.
thanks


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Ooops, the summer-weight suitings are on the website now:
https://www.oconnellsclothing.com/suits_sportcoats.php


----------



## 3button Max (Feb 6, 2006)

damage -these are really sharp-that patch madras is the real deal, However I just scored a Jos. Bank 3 button sack (2 button on sleeve) early eighties-apparently never worn!for about 1/10 cost. of new

thanks for the update-I hope to go to O'C(in person) someday-

Hey keep those great photo images coming-much enjoyed, even caught the Vidal on other forum.
max


----------



## steedappeal (May 10, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by jmorgan32_
> 
> maybe i am really tired or missing something, but i have wondered for a long time what or who is lucas chelf? i have seen this post, ordered belts etc from them, but am still bewildered with the "lucas chelf" part of the post.
> thanks


I think they were the original partners- all local Buffalo football heros- who went into business together?


----------



## jmorgan32 (Apr 30, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by steedappeal_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks steed.


----------

